# Painting a few cars an engine and caboos...



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

My Family and I thought it would be a neat idea to create our own railway. It started with me wanting to paint my GP9 Black... Then my boys wanted a car for them selves, then my daughters wanted their own car and my wife threw in she wanted a caboose! LOL 

My question is;

Has anyone tried using Krylon Fusion to paint rolling stock or engines? 

I plan on washing everything thoroughly and have already dismantled the GP9 along with a three dome tanker in prep for paint. I'm awaiting an order from USA trains for some missing parts on the GP9 so I've got a little time. 

As for decals I have a friend who makes vinyl decals and we've come up with a design that he's going to make in reverse to use a stencil. The paint advertises it's chip proof if left to cure for a week. So after painting my plan was to apply the stencils, mask everything off then remove the stencil...


I plan to weather the cars and engine in order to "cover up" and screw ups... 

Any advice or critisism is welcome, but most off I'd love to hear from people who've used the Krylon Fusion... 

Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Jonathan 
By Krylon Fusion you mean the paint that is specific for plastics? I have used that on one project I did with mixed results. I was painting a company boxcar for my real estate business and it seemed like it took multiple coats to get the results I was looking for but then again I was using the navy blue which may have similar properties like a red does. More recently I have used other manufacurers paints, rustoleum, regular Krylon and walmart brand. No troubles so far but be careful not to mix brands because sometimes they do react. Always test it first. Watch out for the sheen recently I painted an engine to replicate a local line and used a satin clearcoat to protect it and wow was it shiny, semi gloss you would be able to see your reflection! I had to remask the windows and dull it down with flat which looks more "train" realistic. 
Good luck and post photos when completed. 
Todd


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I mean the Fusion that is specific for plastics... I bought gloss black for the tanker, caboose and engine, but I plan to use chaulks to weather them and then clear coat with something like a flat clear coat... It's going to be a long process... I got two unlettered hoppers that will just get the logo on them, they're like a rusty color as is so it works for me.  

As it stands the engine and tanker are ready for paint. Only the "can" part of the tanker (the tank it's self) is going to be gloss black, the under carriage and trucks will be flat black. 

I was just getting ready to go out to the barn to get the caboose... Just to see how many things I can have apart at once!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello 
That gloss will be very shiny so watch out. I would test it on something you are not that attached to and then spray the clear coat to dull it down to test for reaction. I used Krylon on a little scratch built engine that I made from wood and acrylic. Same Krylon paint, the green was fine but the yellow wrinkled on the second coat and was a real mess and required multiple coats. 
I think it is something with the paints but the flat sheens always seem to go on better and to my eye look better on our trains but then again most of my stuff is second hand backwoods barely keeping it together equipment where it sounds like your stuff is more modern so will probably look good with a nice shine to it. 
It's all in the eye of the engineer isn't it? but I would be careful of reactions in the paint.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

I do know that certain paints like lacquers and acrylics cannot go together due to a chemical reaction, my concern is if this Krylon Fusion is as good as it says it is... I know how to tone down the gloss, no issue there... I'm sure my son is going to want his tanker car to stay nice and shiny... That's fine I guess, train cars had to be new at some time didn't they? haha


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By TheFishGuy on 16 May 2011 12:52 PM 

As it stands the engine and tanker are ready for paint. Only the "can" part of the tanker (the tank it's self) is going to be gloss black, the under carriage and trucks will be flat black. 

I find weathering with chalks great, but each painted surface holds them different. Expected the chalk weathering to react differently on the gloss and flat painted surfaces. 

Thanks
Alan


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i have to say that 
floquil rail road colors-or just a good model paint-first using a good primer-either zinc chromate or light grey-will likely give you a better result- 
the pigment is finer-the application is thin and lets details show 

ive used krylon once on an LGB porter -i dont care for it-it wasnt fushion-simply krylon flat black-it was a bit difficult to get a good shoot-i don think they provide fine enough mist-as the paint is pretty viscous i imagine compared to model paint
i too weathered and it looks great, and has held up well to years of handling-but i still wouldnt use it again

i am not too fond of model master enamels-ive had good and bad experience-the paint can be rather thick-depending on the colors

i personally have almost abandoned my air brush when i can use Tamaya sprays-they are simply amazing-prep is important-as well as mulitple light coats 
the finish is as good as i can get with my air brush !! 
they go on like liquid glass 
you simply have to have the right touch and avoid drips -keep that can moving and not too close
and make sure they are compatible-or let the primer thoroughly gas out after drying completely for several days

ther is nothing quite as disappointing as a good job that later crazes due to incompatible mixes or simply not waiting long enough or, too long 
(learned this years ago on pinewood derby cars with fancy sunburst clear paint over silver and a clear top coat)
be aware that some makers have varying formulas within the line of paints-so read the label 


i agree model paints, especailly sprays are expensive-but a job that nice to look at is a lasting joy
trains are expensive and the work takes time and care-dont skimp on the paint or decals etc-



you may have good luck with krylon etc-ive heard others use it- i use it -but not on model trains 

my own experience is it looks wrong-i cant tell you exactly why-but it looks thick and like an after coat of paint


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Very intreresting... I might have to take a trip to the hobby shop now... I think I know what you mean by not looking quite right...


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The subject of what paint to use is interesting. I always use Floquil and spray with an air brush. Works great! But due to work commitments I used a rattle can on the last model. See the results here: 

Drop Bottom Gon 

Alan


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

That was awesome Alan! I assume the kit came with the decals? That's the only thing that's going to be missing from my project are the weights and measures decals... 

The GP9 is painted in the santa fe war bonnet. The reason I chose that engine is because santa fe never released a GP9 in the warbonnet scheme... So why not repaint it something else then? I have masked over the "fire exstinguisher" and "fuel fill" labels along with some others... I hope it turns out ok... As for the tin can, I masked off everything on the undercarriage, I've still got contents stickers that can be put on and an extra set of straps that are silver. Originally it was a blue and yellow santa fe tanker, but I've got three of those so why not repaint one? I'll take some pics tonite after work...


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Test a small area under the bottom of the tank first.
Don't get in a hurry. Let it dry a day or to, then test the dull on top of the Fusion.
If it doesn't work, you only have the bottom of the tank to sand off.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a good idea, I've got plenty of time. I might do the test tomorrow... But to be honest, I know for sure my son is going to want the tanker to be "shiny" LOL and honestly I'm going to do the tanker 100% first as my test subject, then do the engine since the engine was literally ten times the cost! LOL


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By TheFishGuy on 17 May 2011 04:14 AM 
I assume the kit came with the decals? 

I purchased the decals at the same time as the kit, they were Microscale water slides.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmnnn.... I wonder if there's a company out there that does custom water slides....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf will make all the waterslide decals you need. Good guy to deal with


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you! I did a quick google search and found him.  

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

There isn't anyone better to deal with than Stan.
He makes all my decals for me.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm incontact with him! Thanks guys!


----------

